# Update voltage s17+



## mike11d11 (Mar 13, 2022)

I have one hashboard that was repaired and when i got it back it has a different volatage that the other original 2 boards at 1920, the new one is set to 1960.  Does anyone know of a way to get this done.  i actually purchased a Test fixture ZJ0001000001 model in the past that i never used, not sure if this can be used to update the voltage or copy voltage settings from one board to another?  Can anyone provide some direction, much appreciated.


----------

